# What is on your wish list



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

2 more protective cases for my lanterns, only been needing em for 5 years now.:lol: Cant find any in the stores and they always seem to be sold out online, maybe I'll get lucky this time.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Chad Smith said:


> 2 more protective cases for my lanterns, only been needing em for 5 years now.:lol: Cant find any in the stores and they always seem to be sold out online, maybe I'll get lucky this time.



are these them?


http://www.coleman.com/product/229-763C#.UhFQodL2aDY


----------



## T~bag (Jan 29, 2010)

My wish list would be a few more secluded backwoods spots without all the traffic... I'm all set on everything else.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

As far as ice fishing....a place to catch king salmon jigging with ice rod would be the ulitimate ice trip for me.

Soft water, want to take a Halibut trip in Alaska, on my bucket list. Also I remember an article some years back in field and stream of this lake in New Foundland Canada where they only allow so many in to fish per year, and you can only take 1 fish home, but they have quite a few 8 to 10lb. brookies.

Last but not least up in Quebec, and combo hunt/fish trip for Caribou and Arctic Char......Hope I make retirement.:lol:


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

I would love to win the lottery 40 , 50 million than I could go where ever I wanted when ever I wanted.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

scottsinift said:


> I would love to win the lottery 40 , 50 million than I could go where ever I wanted when ever I wanted.


Well Scott, that would be of course everyone's wish. Then you could have a nice busty bikini babe bait,reel, clean and cook them for you, and even give you dessert.:evilsmile:yikes: I already told Joe and Jim that if I hit the lottery, they're retired, cause I ain't spending all that money and time on just me. Of course my family would be first, but you gotta take care of your friends. I'd have a few of you guys set up also.


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> Well Scott, that would be of course everyone's wish. Then you could have a nice busty bikini babe bait,reel, clean and cook them for you, and even give you dessert.:evilsmile:yikes: I already told Joe and Jim that if I hit the lottery, they're retired, cause I ain't spending all that money and time on just me. Of course my family would be first, but you gotta take care of your friends. I'd have a few of you guys set up also.


I second that, I wouldn't be the only one having a good time. Wife might not like the bikini babe deal :lol: And after all the years we have been together I really do not want to piss her off, so I could take that money and buy sunset and have a family party on the point every weekend


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

scottsinift said:


> I second that, I wouldn't be the only one having a good time. Wife might not like the bikini babe deal :lol: *And after all the years we have been together I really do not want to piss her off*, so I could take that money and buy sunset and have a family party on the point every weekend


I think around 10 million would buy some understanding from her. Heck she could have a pool boy!:yikes::lol:


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> I think around 10 million would buy some understanding from her. Heck she could have a pool boy!:yikes::lol:


I will have to install a pool.:evil:


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Not really a wish list item cuz i'm gonna be building it, but its my smitty sled. I could have a buddy heater on that wish list. And some jammin jigs. Gonna finally try out some of his lures I think, and possibly some ficious jigs too


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

D8ve said:


> Not really a wish list item cuz i'm gonna be building it, but its my smitty sled. I could have a buddy heater on that wish list. And some jammin jigs. Gonna finally try out some of his lures I think, and possibly some ficious jigs too


That is funny, I just bought some material the other day to make mine also. Some 2x4's and a,2x6, good luck with your smitty sled, bring on the ice.
, 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Lots of ice and a cold mild winter with little to no wind


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

tons of ice to keep the sixer cold!


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

Ice and time. Just ice and time. Time to fish and time to get to where I want to fish. Kinda want to go to Devil's lake in ND someday. I'd like to get back to LOW again also. Never fished it in the winter, just in the summer growing up in Minnesota.

Dave


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

My wish is for a season with solid ice and everyone stays safe. I would hope everyone would take a kid fishing. Everything in life is not about stuff.


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade my shanty this year. The old Trekker II is getting pretty thin. I'm thinking a big one man shanty since I mostly go alone. Something like the Eskimo wide one or Frabill pro. Also would like to have a fan cooled 2 up sled. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Koby1knoby said:


> That is funny, I just bought some material the other day to make mine also. Some 2x4's and a,2x6, good luck with your smitty sled, bring on the ice.
> ,
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good luck to you too. I did more thinking about mine this weekend and decided i'm gonna build basically a box without a lid on the skis. 2x4 vertical pieces on the skis that 1x6 will be attached to for the walls of the box. Just need to decide what the floor of the box is gonna be made with. Something strong but light in weight


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

swaprat said:


> are these them?
> 
> 
> http://www.coleman.com/product/229-763C#.UhFQodL2aDY


Those are what I need, thanks!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

mquigley69 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my shanty this year. The old Trekker II is getting pretty thin. I'm thinking a big one man shanty since I mostly go alone. Something like the Eskimo wide one or Frabill pro. Also would like to have a fan cooled 2 up sled.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What are you looking to spend on a sled? I have a 2011 I might be selling with real low miles and custom rack on back to get your stuff off ice. 2up,550 fan Polaris, with elec. start and reverse.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

We just got a bunch of the new VMC spoons, Marcum Flashers and Camera in and two of the new otter Shanties. So we just want Ice. We have all kinds of cool new stuff coming in.


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ralph Smith said:


> What are you looking to spend on a sled? I have a 2011 I might be selling with real low miles and custom rack on back to get your stuff off ice. 2up,550 fan Polaris, with elec. start and reverse.


Lets put it this way, if it were a 1911, it would be in my price range. Looking to spend a grand or less, preferably less. I have some other things I need to do so the sled is on the back burner unless a smoking deal comes my way.

Sent from my Droid RAZR Maxx Hd


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

In need of a new sled. On the top of my list.


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

New 5" auger, and a humminbird ice 35, ice is always nice to!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

No January thaw....just once!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> What are you looking to spend on a sled? I have a 2011 I might be selling with real low miles and custom rack on back to get your stuff off ice. 2up,550 fan Polaris, with elec. start and reverse.


Giving up on the bay, Ralph?


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

First thing that I need is a good pair of boots. My wish list is the Humminbird Ice 597ci Ice HD Combo. I would also like to get out on the Saginaw River a few times for some walleyes.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Asking too much ya think?


----------



## perchposeidon (Dec 31, 2012)

1 1/2' of clear blue ice with just enough snow for traction


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

an ice saw, a new decoy, and 3" of black ice.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

Waiting for my brother to buy an Ion electric auger so he will stop complaining about how many pulls it takes for him to start up my 20 year old Jiffy.


----------

